# Where to get a Meat thermometer



## suited72 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi, I know possibly one of the most stupid and menial posts on here ever, sorry. Not been living here long, got guests arriving soon and with me having a new BBQ and oven to get used to I really want a meat thermometer! Used to have one in the UK and u always guaranteed perfect meat. Ideally in paphos area. I've tried debenhams, Home Depot, the supermarkets and online and haven't stumbled upon any.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

As far as I know you can get it from The Cyprus Grill by mail order. Otherwise you may have to go to Nicosia, The Barbecue Shop. Both of these are detailed on the internet.


----------



## suited72 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks, the BBQ doesn't stock them, they also aren't on the website of cyprusgrill.  only place that I can find online with them is betterware cyprus but delivery is 18 days.


----------



## kdw2k (May 13, 2013)

If all else fails .... Half cook in the normal oven and finish off on the BBQ to get that finished smokey BBQ taste. 
Daft but have you tried Jumbos?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

What about Lakeland in the UK? you won't get now but for future meat cooking. I would have thought Alphamega would have them in their kitchen department downstairs.


----------

